# Pandemic: Is it worth the risk to drive?



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No. It’s not even worth the risk with no coronavirus.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes. Going out Monday as usual. If there are no pings, fine not a big deal.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

We don’t even have a confirmed case in my city, largest in the state. Yet the stores I’ve gone to are out of toilet paper.

I’m still driving, but yesterday was slower. Live your life as you want and do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

We are not at a high risk geez what do you pick up 15 people a day ??? Go into a supermarket with 500 people man I just don’t understand


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


You have too many questions to address 
I'm still driving and it's kinda slow
The amount of confirmed cases reported isnt high enough in Chicago
for me to be very worried yet
@Lissetti is in Seattle and is sick
she got it at her regular job though
Get well soon!! and stay safe drivers &#128513;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Tdawg487 said:


> We are not at a high risk geez what do you pick up 15 people a day ??? Go into a supermarket with 500 people man I just don't understand


I'm not running scared, but comparing a supermarket where you do not get close to most people vs. a passenger in your car is apples vs. oranges. I do believe rideshare drivers would absolutely get infected by the first carrier that rides with them.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

"It's unclear whether the other passengers thought the person had COVID-19, the illness caused by the virus, but sneezing is not a common symptom."

Re: Article
https://news.yahoo.com/plane-made-emergency-landing-one-173121638.html
So sneezing might be a good thing when you do it correctly possibly meaning, Your air waves are clear and you are ready to fight the CoVid19 Thingy.
So know the facts and have a positive attitude unlike major media that seems to think scaring everyone and being mean helps folks. When it doesn't.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Make this your Uber/Lyft exit.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

Tdawg487 said:


> We are not at a high risk geez what do you pick up 15 people a day ??? Go into a supermarket with 500 people man I just don't understand


President is putting the nation into state of emergency.

https://www.10tv.com/article/trump-declares-coronavirus-pandemic-national-emergency-2020-mar


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You have too many questions to address
> I'm still driving and it's kinda slow
> The amount of confirmed cases reported isnt high enough in Chicago
> for me to be very worried yet
> ...


Sorry I guess I just had a lot to ask at once. I'm kind of in and out. I've been driving around a bit but I'm not seeing the demand. I'm thinking I'm not even going to come close to breaking $100. a day with this going on.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


It's a mild flu.. more people will get sick from the flu. Unless the and coughing and not covering up. Nothing will happen. You can only get germs through mucus membranes. Don't touch your face . This is so silly. Every couple years we hear something and this too will pass


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Driving the evening but it is slowwwww. 

Earlier in the week not too bad, but with the county, city government, state and the Donald declaring states of emergency so many places are closed. No concerts, no gatherings and even the impromptu drumming circle is shut down. Many of the brewery tasting rooms are closed. 

Over an hour on the app at my favorite haunt, and not a single ping.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

For the next two weeks all the schools in my state are shut down. Just think of all the unaccompanied minors I can pick up!! I'm gonna be swimming in mad benjamins pretty soon!!!!


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Well you getting tipped with a virus, which is not a bad tip actually 🙊


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Driving the evening but it is slowwwww.
> 
> Earlier in the week not too bad, but with the county, city government, state and the Donald declaring states of emergency so many places are closed. No concerts, no gatherings and even the impromptu drumming circle is shut down. Many of the brewery tasting rooms are closed.
> 
> Over an hour on the app at my favorite haunt, and not a single ping.


Same here. We're up to more than double cases from yesterday and all of our schools k5-12th closing for weeks, cancelled events and stores empty with stuff. R/S and other industries will definitely be hit hard financially.

And now we have 2 cases in my county so the stores are packed.


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's a mild flu.. more people will get sick from the flu. Unless the and coughing and not covering up. Nothing will happen. You can only get germs through mucus membranes. Don't touch your face . This is so silly. Every couple years we hear something and this too will pass


You are woefully misinformed. The virus can live on certain surfaces for up to 72 hours, in addition to being transmitted through personal contact (and subsequent face-touching) as well as in droplets through coughing or sneezing. Seezing is not a symptom, but everyone sneezes from time to time. It is much more contagious than flu and more deadly. Use the CDC website for information and listen to Dr. Anthony Fauci. Also, the former surgeon general was on CNN at length today and spoke of these matters. I may drive but limit myself to Uber Eats to make at least a few bucks over the next couple of weeks. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/faq.html


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> Sorry I guess I just had a lot to ask at once. I'm kind of in and out. I've been driving around a bit but I'm not seeing the demand. I'm thinking I'm not even going to come close to breaking $100. a day with this going on.


I never drove UberEats or any other food delivery service, but if you still want to do this, you might be better off sticking to delivering food to doors; wear a mask and you're probably pretty safe. No one will be leaving anything in your car that way. It's also quite possible demand for food delivery service will be going up with so many people hunkering down for at least a bit.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> Not only do *we run a higher risk of catching it*, but *we run the risk of bringing it home to our families.* Our elderly loved ones are more vulnerable to this virus. Are we sure we want to risk that by driving?


THIS ! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RBneepdriver (Mar 13, 2020)

So I've basically been driving around in circles looking for pings for days and all I'm seeing is countless Uber driver's waiting for pings or doing what I'm doing. This Corona virus has made people weary of booking Uber imo and I feel a lot are actually staying at home or self isolating. I've never known Uber to be so quiet?! Ever.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

What’s new???? It’s always sick people or their kids taking their entitled, unthankful, non-tipping ass somewhere.

again, WHATS NEW???

Drove a girl 30 minutes hacking, coughing.... she told me on exit hope U make money. What? No tip, no nothing.

Picked up a mother at Elementary school. She was trying to hold back her cough ... I wanted to say let it out, it’s ok.

again, WHATS NEW???

I’ve cut my driving even before the deadly virus was announced. Super tired of pool shit & unaccompanied minors (these rideshare corporate monkeys like unaccompanied minors)...They’d take money from bank robbers or rapist. Shish...they just want $$$$.

But yeah, I’ve cut down... just do what I feel like. By lunch time I’m done.

I even cancel more rides now, “accepted by accident “...is my response.

driving ain’t good “till you don’t give a F !!!!!”


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I did "ok" last night. Nothing to write home about. Mostly airport and business people that are here.

Expecting that to dry up next week as plans get changed and people stop travelling. 

Last weekend the forecast was for snow at higher elevations starting Saturday-Wed. That has now changed to just some scattered shows. Maybe a little snow at night. But it's to damn hot. Still skiers coming. But how warm it's been ski season will be wrapping up in a couple weeks. Ski season might be over as people stop travelling.

Dire times in the next couple weeks.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Remember the swine flu? Bird flu? Ebola? Flesh eating bacteria? Etc etc?

I am a former paramedic. I worked through countless fear mongering situations and during major weather events, including a long distance transport of a child in serious condition during a hurricane.

Then and now, same exact thing. Do I want to pay bills? Do I want to eat? The answer is "yes".

I, and everyone else reading this, is *substantially more likely to be killed in a collision.*

So, drive carefully and stop freaking out. While you are at it, please stop hoarding toilet paper, eggs, bread, water, etc etc. It's *extremely* unlikely that the stores will be closing. And, for the love of all that is holy, *don't buy masks unless you are infected or caring for someone who is! *The shortage is affecting healthcare providers.

Just wash your damn hands. You know, soap and water.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is my basic philosophy for the duration...


----------



## fulrac (Sep 25, 2019)

Yep corona has killed it in my neighborhood...1 pax in three hours, home early. This better not last long!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Remember the swine flu? Bird flu? Ebola? Flesh eating bacteria? Etc etc?
> 
> I am a former paramedic. I worked through countless fear mongering situations and during major weather events, including a long distance transport of a child in serious condition during a hurricane.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you're saying. And I'm still driving as well.

Yet during the Swine Flu, Bird Flu and the others we still had events going on, travelers, schools and colleges open and sports.

Our events, concerts and sports are cancelled, not many travelers, our schools k5-12th are closed for 3 wks (first they said a month) and our colleges extended spring break and are going online.

We have two popular breweries close to the public that were busy at nights. One theatre here is limiting capacity to 33%.. soon the movie theatres may close, bowling alleys and any social event with large crowds.

R/S and those in the service industry will probably feel the economic impact the most, as well as school bus drivers. So it's pertinent to be prepared financially.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


They are shutting Down all of the Activities in the City.
St. Patrick day parade cancelled.
Basketball season canceled.
Concerts canceled.
No events of over 200 people Allowed.
All Public Schools in state shut down until at least April !

No one needs to go anywhere.
Besides walmart & hospital.

But they are still Eating Pizza.

In fact
With schools shut down
I EXPECT DAY SALES TO INCREASE MONDAY.

NOT SO GOOD FOR SUDDENLY UNEMPLOYED TEACHERS ACROSS THE STATE THOUGH . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> They are shutting Down all of the Activities in the City.
> St. Patrick day parade cancelled.
> Basketball season canceled.
> Concerts canceled.
> ...


And now the schools here are back to closing for a month. They keep changing from 3 wks to a month.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> They are shutting Down all of the Activities in the City.
> St. Patrick day parade cancelled.
> Basketball season canceled.
> Concerts canceled.
> ...


Yeah man it sucks out here. I'm lucky if I get one request an hour and then people get in my car and interrogate me. Like they want to know if I'm working a lot more because of all this. I tell them yes of course I'm driving a lot more hours because no one wants to ride. My pax says he's happy I'm not getting many rides.

He says because he wouldn't want to be in a car that the driver is getting lots of rides everyday. It's too hard for the driver to clean and disinfect his car after every ride when he has a lot of business. I guess the pax think we are disinfecting our cars in between every ride. Or that we should be. I hadn't thought of that but I didn't tell him I wasn't doing that. I had only been spraying Lysol in the air in my car after every few pax.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

RBneepdriver said:


> So I've basically been driving around in circles looking for pings for days and all I'm seeing is countless Uber driver's waiting for pings or doing what I'm doing. This Corona virus has made people weary of booking Uber imo and I feel a lot are actually staying at home or self isolating. I've never known Uber to be so quiet?! Ever.


And just think about all the PT drivers that will hit the road or RS will be signing up in the next couple weeks (if hubs stay open) Be that as it may, once a few infected driver stories show up on the national news people may change their minds about driving RS or even riding.

I agree, reading all the RS tea leaves by all indications is not looking so good for this industry at the moment.


----------



## CaveatEmptor365 (Feb 3, 2020)

I think everyone should watch the movie Contagion. Great flick. This will ease your fears....Not!


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I never drove UberEats or any other food delivery service, but if you still want to do this, you might be better off sticking to delivering food to doors; wear a mask and you're probably pretty safe. No one will be leaving anything in your car that way. It's also quite possible demand for food delivery service will be going up with so many people hunkering down for at least a bit.


You have to go in all the restaurants to get the food. Not alot better


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


Bro I'm going to give you a very valuable piece of advice.. Quit RIDESHARE AND FIND A JOB!!!!!


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

MuchoMiles said:


> What's new???? It's always sick people or their kids taking their entitled, unthankful, non-tipping ass somewhere.
> 
> again, WHATS NEW???
> 
> ...


Take your own advice for cancelling rides for the people coughing on you. Like wtf


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> You have to go in all the restaurants to get the food. Not alot better


You're right, of course; apart from hermetically sealing up your house and staying inside, _nothing_ is completely risk free at this point. But between driving scummy pax around and delivering food to scumbags at their front doors, I would cautiously choose the latter. The risk factors can be controlled more effectively: there will be fewer people at the restaurants, you can wear masks and gloves going in and out of them, and up to the front doors of houses, etc. No enclosed spaces, no people leaving behind potential contaminants in your personal vehicle, etc.

But I wouldn't be doing either. I quit a year ago because it wasn't worth it then; but _now_? Gimme a break . . .


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Bro I'm going to give you a very valuable piece of advice.. Quit RIDESHARE AND FIND A JOB!!!!!


Yeah I think this is going to be the end for a lot of us. Even when this thing passes people are going to be skittish for a long time. I hope there's no confirmed cases of of people catching it from Uber drivers. You know how the media hypes on bad stuff about us.

Also what a trip man. Anyone see all the grocery stores that are suddenly hiring?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


I've made the decision to not drive until this situation is fully resolved. There are several added problems to the already risky job of driving.
1. Even if healthy, you can bring and spread virus to others that aren't so healthy and end up causing their death.
2. Most with common sense won't be taking a rideshare drive. Those that do are likely to be the highest risk of passing on disease to you.
3. Even if you can isolate yourself, rideshare is immoral at this time since it is a great way to infect others.
4. We all need to isolate ourselves for at least a month so that this disease doesn't overwhelm our hospitals.
Even if you are put into bankruptcy, your health is more important. Yours and your loved ones.

Btw, don't worry about finding a test. At this point, the genie is out of the bag. It is too late, to test, trace and contain. All we can do is mitigate now. Stay away from others so disease spread is halted. If you show fever, cough and shortness of breath, call the dr and follow their suggestions. Don't just walk into an ER room. You need to know in advance what that facilities protocol is.

Once there, suggest a lung xray instead of a test. At the point of fever, cough, shortness of breath, your lungs will have distinctive signs of covid19. That is faster and cheaper than waiting on testing. A common sense approach. Too many hospitals don't even know where to start in handling this. You need to be proactive and find out your status quickly. Lung xray is the quickest way.

Bottom line answer to your question is to not drive.

But, if you do, wear a mask, wipe down surfaces with alcohol between rides. Keep door locked and open window a crack to chat with rider before allowing them in. Look at them closely for any sign of illness and ask if they have a cough. Cancel ride if any sign of illness.... just tell them you are sorry. You suddenly feel ill and have to go. They won't beg you for the ride if they think you are sick. And, don't pick up at the airport.

Ok, that's my two cents.

Edit to add:
Coronavirus: Why You Must Act Now
Politicians, Community Leaders and Business Leaders: What Should You Do and When?
https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-die-f4d3d9cd99ca


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> I've made the decision to not drive until this situation is fully resolved. There are several added problems to the already risky job of driving.
> 1. Even if healthy, you can bring and spread virus to others that aren't so healthy and end up causing their death.
> 2. Most with common sense won't be taking a rideshare drive. Those are likely to be the highest risk of passing on disease to you.
> 3. Even if you can isolate yourself, rideshare is immoral at this time since it is a great way to infect others.
> ...


Wow. Really sound advice. Thanks. Yeah I'm looking at maybe switching over to Eats for a while. I'm not sick so the only risk I would have is if I got too close to a sick customer or other person while waiting on the food. But I can just make sure not to stand near anyone. I suppose soon as the economy picks up and this is all over, it's time to move on from Rideshare. I think it's going to take a long time for the industry to recover.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gentle Ant said:


> Yeah I think this is going to be the end for a lot of us. Even when this thing passes people are going to be skittish for a long time. I hope there's no confirmed cases of of people catching it from Uber drivers. You know how the media hypes on bad stuff about us.
> 
> Also what a trip man. Anyone see all the grocery stores that are suddenly hiring?


You have the right train of thought here


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gentle Ant said:


> I hope there's no confirmed cases of of people catching it from Uber drivers.


Ooops. Too late!
https://nypost.com/2020/03/07/queen...oronavirus-isolated-in-far-rockaway-hospital/


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Man is lucky getting paid 2 weeks pay from Uber for a little upper respiratory infection and probably sick leave from his other job to watch tv.. also he will keep his gold status. He hit the lottery


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Tdawg487 said:


> Man is lucky getting paid 2 weeks pay from Uber for a little upper respiratory infection and probably sick leave from his other job to watch tv.. also he will keep his gold status. He hit the lottery


$250 per week X 2 weeks from Uber. Woohoo!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tdawg487 said:


> Man is lucky getting paid 2 weeks pay from Uber for a little upper respiratory infection and probably sick leave from his other job to watch tv.. also he will keep his gold status. He hit the lottery


Problem is that I'd earn that much in about three days, even with spring break and this panic.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Problem is that I'd earn that much in about three days, even with spring break and this panic.


You don't expect Uber to pay you what you would have made working, do you? $250 is $6.50 per hour for 40 hour week, less than minimum wage, and before taxes. And I'm surprised Uber is being that generous.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You don't expect Uber to pay you what you would have made working, do you? $250 is $6.50 per hour for 40 hour week, less than minimum wage, and before taxes. And I'm surprised Uber is being that generous.


Point is that if I was out of commission, that's a drop in the bucket. Better than nothing, I guess.

But oh well, 99.9% sure that I'll keep driving as usual during this. It would be nice if Uber and Lyft would compensate for the decline of pax and the increased risk of driving (for those in a panic).

But I digress. Far less drivers out, offsetting the demand.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Point is that if I was out of commission, that's a drop in the bucket. Better than nothing, I guess.
> 
> But oh well, 99.9% sure that I'll keep driving as usual during this. It would be nice if Uber and Lyft would compensate for the decline of pax and the increased risk of driving (for those in a panic).
> 
> But I digress. Far less drivers out, offsetting the demand.


I was 99.9% positive I'd keep driving through this. But now I'm not so sure. Last wk, we had only 1 case in my state that recovered. Today, we have 28 in the state. My county now has the most, when days ago we had none yet in this area.

And two of the cases work in education, so our numbers will probably increase fast. I have no symptoms. I'm cleaning my car much more and obviously washing my hands and using hand sanitizer as I've always done. I haven't had sick pax that I know of.

I'm not worried about myself. Still because of R/S and being around more people, I'm staying away from the elderly people I know, and my friend and her husband who have serious medical conditions.

I'd feel awful if I get it and didn't realize it and spread it unknowingly. Yet if I worked in an office with 50+ people, it would be similar to the number of pax I drive each wk.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

You guys are so ignorant and clueless. You think this virus is about you???? Its just the flu? Yes, a lot of people die from the flu but there is a vaccine or you already have immunity from the strain because you had it already. NO ONE is immune from this coronavirus, meaning you will catch it if you come in contact with someone that has it. People have to stop thinking so what if I get it, I'm healthy and will get over it. True, but what about all the other people you infect because you didnt take precautions?? You could of infected 50 mothers, 40 grandmothers, grandfathers, etc. Even if one person dies from your ignorance and selfishness, you are an asshole. I'm a very healthy person with a very strong immune system. I havent been sick or a slight cold in 25 yrs. I never took any medications when I was younger, I let my body do what it had to do to get over a sickness. So most likely I know if I catch this virus I will be okay. But what about my neighbor? Shes 80 yrs old, I do not want her to contract the virus from me! So I'm taking the necessary precautions even though I'm not scared of getting the virus. 
Long story short, stop being ignorant and selfish and start doing what you can to stop the progression of this virus. We all have moms, fathers and grandparents.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I was 99.9% positive I'd keep driving through this. But now I'm not so sure. Last wk, we had only 1 case in my state that recovered. Today, we have 28 in the state. My county now has the most, when days ago we had none yet in this area.
> 
> And two of the cases work in education, so our numbers will probably increase fast. I have no symptoms. I'm cleaning my car much more and obviously washing my hands and using hand sanitizer as I've always done. I haven't had sick pax that I know of.
> 
> ...


It's up to you. Just remember that the flu kills loads of people every year, yet it hasn't shut everything down or caused panic buying.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Stop comparing to flu. Corona is stronger strain that's more deadly than flu. It will pass like everything else, but if we keep passing from one to another, were just extending the timeframes. Stay home and keep clean. Business is super slow right now, prepare yourself for major work once things get back up and running.


----------



## Profuber (Mar 9, 2020)

I find it hypocritical that Uber feels it's okay for their "Partners"/Drivers to deal with the Public, but their HUB staff need to be protected from the Drivers.

Where is the support that Uber promised in their last Notice. Where do I pickup my sanitizing supplies from?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

fermatamew said:


> You are woefully misinformed. The virus can live on certain surfaces for up to 72 hours, in addition to being transmitted through personal contact (and subsequent face-touching) as well as in droplets through coughing or sneezing. Seezing is not a symptom, but everyone sneezes from time to time. It is much more contagious than flu and more deadly. Use the CDC website for information and listen to Dr. Anthony Fauci. Also, the former surgeon general was on CNN at length today and spoke of these matters. I may drive but limit myself to Uber Eats to make at least a few bucks over the next couple of weeks. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/faq.html


Ive heard different information regarding rate of infection, and mortality rates. Historically they always predict each to be higher at the early stages of an outbreak than the final numbers come in. My guess is that this will be the same.

That being said, if you must drive, take some precautions. After each ride, wipe handles and other hard surfaces with Clorox bleach wipes, spray the car with Lysol. At the beginning had every pax a Kleenex hand instruct them to cough or sneeze into it, taking it with them when they leave. And for god sakes, take vitamins and lots of vitamin C.



Benjamin M said:


> Remember the swine flu? Bird flu? Ebola? Flesh eating bacteria? Etc etc?
> 
> I am a former paramedic. I worked through countless fear mongering situations and during major weather events, including a long distance transport of a child in serious condition during a hurricane.
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT POST!



Rich2nyce said:


> Stop comparing to flu. Corona is stronger strain that's more deadly than flu. It will pass like everything else, but if we keep passing from one to another, were just extending the timeframes. Stay home and keep clean. Business is super slow right now, prepare yourself for major work once things get back up and running.


There is little data to back this up except for the elderly or those with compromised immune systems.

the unintended consequences of this could be far worse than the virus itself. We are already seeing this.

Should we take precautions? Sure. Your Mother taught you how as a child.

The panic is just not warranted


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's up to you. Just remember that the flu kills loads of people every year, yet it hasn't shut everything down or caused panic buying.


I've been saying the same thing. I'm not worried about getting I'll, nor do I think I'd die from it. But we don't know yet since this has only been in our country for two months.

I'm just saying I wouldn't want a pax to give it to me, and then I give it to a pax whose older or with underlying health conditions.

I still think shopping at Walmart with all the crowds is worse. The panic buying is insane. I just bought more food to hold me for 3-4 weeks, just in case. I didn't buy any TP. Have some and none available anyways.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

OGT said:


> You guys are so ignorant and clueless. You think this virus is about you???? Its just the flu? Yes, a lot of people die from the flu but there is a vaccine or you already have immunity from the strain because you had it already. NO ONE is immune from this coronavirus, meaning you will catch it if you come in contact with someone that has it. People have to stop thinking so what if I get it, I'm healthy and will get over it. True, but what about all the other people you infect because you didnt take precautions?? You could of infected 50 mothers, 40 grandmothers, grandfathers, etc. Even if one person dies from your ignorance and selfishness, you are an @@@@@@@. I'm a very healthy person with a very strong immune system. I havent been sick or a slight cold in 25 yrs. I never took any medications when I was younger, I let my body do what it had to do to get over a sickness. So most likely I know if I catch this virus I will be okay. But what about my neighbor? Shes 80 yrs old, I do not want her to contract the virus from me! So I'm taking the necessary precautions even though I'm not scared of getting the virus.
> Long story short, stop being ignorant and selfish and start doing what you can to stop the progression of this virus. We all have moms, fathers and grandparents.


Some people don't seem to grasp the potential scope of this, or possibly they're in denial, and just can't bring themselves to face the risks.

Early estimates suggested that perhaps 20% of Americans might become infected: that's potentially approximately 65 million infected. If the mortality is 3%, that's approaching 2 million dead. I saw Dr. Fauci speaking the other day, and he suggested that before it's over the percentage infected could wind up being 45-50%. If, say, 40% comes to pass, we're looking at closer to 130 million infected, and maybe as many as 4 million fatalities. That's a hell of a lot of fatalities.

The point is not whether any given individual is likely to die from it: the point is that this is _highly_ contagious, and the mortality rate is _much_ higher than what we see with the flu. The health care system is simply not capable of accommodating such an extraordinary number of patients with such severe infections.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

OGT said:


> You guys are so ignorant and clueless. You think this virus is about you???? Its just the flu? Yes, a lot of people die from the flu but there is a vaccine or you already have immunity from the strain because you had it already. NO ONE is immune from this coronavirus, meaning you will catch it if you come in contact with someone that has it. People have to stop thinking so what if I get it, I'm healthy and will get over it. True, but what about all the other people you infect because you didnt take precautions?? You could of infected 50 mothers, 40 grandmothers, grandfathers, etc. Even if one person dies from your ignorance and selfishness, you are an @@@@@@@. I'm a very healthy person with a very strong immune system. I havent been sick or a slight cold in 25 yrs. I never took any medications when I was younger, I let my body do what it had to do to get over a sickness. So most likely I know if I catch this virus I will be okay. But what about my neighbor? Shes 80 yrs old, I do not want her to contract the virus from me! So I'm taking the necessary precautions even though I'm not scared of getting the virus.
> Long story short, stop being ignorant and selfish and start doing what you can to stop the progression of this virus. We all have moms, fathers and grandparents.


Good post OGT, BTW, I am studying baccarat, so even the casino close I still can play online


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Some people don't seem to grasp the potential scope of this, or possibly they're in denial, and just can't bring themselves to face the risks.
> 
> Early estimates suggested that perhaps 20% of Americans might become infected: that's potentially approximately 65 million infected. If the mortality is 3%, that's approaching 2 million dead. I saw Dr. Fauci speaking the other day, and he suggested that before it's over the percentage infected could wind up being 45-50%. If, say, 40% comes to pass, we're looking at closer to 130 million infected, and maybe as many as 4 million fatalities. That's a hell of a lot of fatalities.
> 
> The point is not whether any given individual is likely to die from it: the point is that this is _highly_ contagious, and the mortality rate is _much_ higher than what we see with the flu. The health care system is simply not capable of accommodating such an extraordinary number of patients with such severe infections.


Good lord, stop this. In countries that have started actively testing, the mortality rate had fallen through the floor as more people test positive with little or no symptoms.

it was the same with swine flu. It started out with the experts saying its mortality rate was 4% and ended up at less than 1%


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

I saw two young ladies standing really close together on a sidewalk yesterday. One was showing the other something on her phone. Then I saw the other point or touch the screen of the first lady's phone. I'd guess these two were early twenties. People just don't know how dirty cell phones are anyway. It made me think of all the times pax have handed me their phone so I could add an extra stop or something for them when they couldn't figure out how.


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Bro I'm going to give you a very valuable piece of advice.. Quit RIDESHARE AND FIND A JOB!!!!!


Yeah. Everyone is hiring now! Business is booming everywhere. I'm so tired of seeing these non helpful and derogatory replies to people looking for real advice. Hey Bro! Why don't you quit the uber forum and find something constructive to do with yourself?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


They closed the schools to try and slow the spread of COVID-19

Im going to also give driving a rest.
I don't need to be a vector.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You are going to get exposed to it if you already have not been exposed to it. If and when you are exposed to it you may never know as you will never show signs of it. You may become very ill. You may die. That is the reality of it.

All these closuers are doing is potentially slowing down the spread of it. They are hoping if they can slow it down enough to get to summer time that it may slow down even more on its own as the heat may kill it off quicker. It is not going away, it is just a matter of time until you are exposed to it. Should you stop living life until you are exposed? What if you have already been exposed and never showed signs, how would you know when to start living life again?

Hope we all die soon so we can all start living life again. Oh wait were all dead. Carry on.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> may slow down even more on its own as the heat may kill it off quicker.


There's no evidence that it's seasonal or that heat kills the virus. WHO recently stated the opposite, it does fine in warm climates.

The object of tamping down the epidemic spread is to prevent contagion of more victims and huge spike in infections that will overwhelm medical resources.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> You are going to get exposed to it if you already have not been exposed to it. If and when you are exposed to it you may never know as you will never show signs of it. You may become very ill. You may die. That is the reality of it.
> 
> All these closuers are doing is potentially slowing down the spread of it. They are hoping if they can slow it down enough to get to summer time that it may slow down even more on its own as the heat may kill it off quicker. It is not going away, it is just a matter of time until you are exposed to it. Should you stop living life until you are exposed? What if you have already been exposed and never showed signs, how would you know when to start living life again?
> 
> Hope we all die soon so we can all start living life again. Oh wait were all dead. Carry on.


Not to put a damper on what the alarmist want you to believe. The exponential spread they touted earlier, just ain't happening.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Not to put a damper on what the alarmist want you to believe. The exponential spread they touted earlier, just ain't happening.


Wrong again. The epidemic is expanding at an exponential rate faster in the US than elsewhere. 
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-d...-now-growing-faster-in-the-us-than-in-europe/
If you stop spreading misinformation, you might learn something but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Wrong again. The epidemic is expanding at an exponential rate faster in the US than elsewhere.
> https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-d...-now-growing-faster-in-the-us-than-in-europe/
> If you stop spreading misinformation, you might learn something but I won't hold my breath.


+5 death and +332 cases since yesterday in the United States

SURE IS EXPONENTIAL GROWTH!

During the same time period the flu will kill 32 in the average year.

my suggestion to you? Go buy more toilet paper
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> +5 death and +332 cases since yesterday.
> 
> SURE IS EXPONENTIAL GROWTH!
> 
> ...


Do you know the definition of exponential? The good thing about being an amateur epidemiologist is that noone listens to your opinion so you can't really hurt anyone. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/15/world/coronavirus-news.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gentle Ant said:


> Yeah man it sucks out here. I'm lucky if I get one request an hour and then people get in my car and interrogate me. Like they want to know if I'm working a lot more because of all this. I tell them yes of course I'm driving a lot more hours because no one wants to ride. My pax says he's happy I'm not getting many rides.
> 
> He says because he wouldn't want to be in a car that the driver is getting lots of rides everyday. It's too hard for the driver to clean and disinfect his car after every ride when he has a lot of business. I guess the pax think we are disinfecting our cars in between every ride. Or that we should be. I hadn't thought of that but I didn't tell him I wasn't doing that. I had only been spraying Lysol in the air in my car after every few pax.


Tell them you are taking " Protective Measures"
And using E.P.A. listed " Anti Virals".


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Do you know the definition of exponential? The good thing about being an amateur epidemiologist is that noone listens to your opinion so you can't really hurt anyone.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/15/world/coronavirus-news.html


yes, it means a rate that increases at a higher and higher rate. This ain't that. But nice try.

Now, when testing gets into full gear, you will see an increased rate because the tests will show a huge number of people who have it, but shows little if any symptoms.

Just like in every other country after instituting the testing.

But then, because we will have actual data, the mortality rate will fall through the floor as has also been the case in other countries.

Not good news for the fear merchants.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Invisible said:


> We don't even have a confirmed case in my city, largest in the state. Yet the stores I've gone to are out of toilet paper.


This right here is a big fear for me. As the toilet paper supplies dwindle, that's more pax leaving their delightful odor on drivers' seats. Ugh.


Elmo Burrito said:


> And just think about all the PT drivers that will hit the road or RS will be signing up in the next couple weeks (if hubs stay open) Be that as it may, once a few infected driver stories show up on the national news people may change their minds about driving RS or even riding.
> 
> I agree, reading all the RS tea leaves by all indications is not looking so good for this industry at the moment.


I don't know. I kind of feel the opposite. The TNC companies are closing their hubs and offices, but they are not shutting off service to their app. They are still raking in the money and allowing drivers and riders to still use this service. I honestly do not know how long they could really afford to suspend their service.

I don't think a lot of people will try to sign up and drive around strangers in these times. I could be wrong though. My thoughts are towards the desperate drivers who can't afford to put gas in their tank without Instapay. What happens when these folks can't afford their rentals? I wonder how many drivers actually get purged during these times. Perhaps it will be a blessing in disguise for some to actually go out and find more stable work. It is tough to guess how this all plays out but I would not be optimistic if I was on the board of Uber or Lyft. Their business model was already in trouble during the best of times...


FLKeys said:


> Hope we all die soon so we can all start living life again. Oh wait were all dead. Carry on.


Last one to die, please turn off the lights!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> This right here is a big fear for me. As the toilet paper supplies dwindle, that's more pax leaving their delightful odor on drivers' seats. Ugh.


I didn't even think about that. &#129326;

I feel for the drivers, other self-employed workers and all the low paid hourly workers who don't get sick pay or have no safety net. My only job is Lyft right now, but I'm not as strapped as some drivers.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's also quite possible demand for food delivery service will be going up with so many people hunkering down for at least a bit.


Don't forget to remind your customers that the food might taste a little different; kitchen staff are now washing their hands regularly with soap!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


No. I am fortunate that I can stay away from driving. Bills are paid and I have a day job. They are discussing if we should close the store . I feel sorry for drivers and people who rely on their paychecks to pay bills.


----------



## E063563 (Mar 15, 2020)

Gentle Ant said:


> Sorry I guess I just had a lot to ask at once. I'm kind of in and out. I've been driving around a bit but I'm not seeing the demand. I'm thinking I'm not even going to come close to breaking $100. a day with this going on.


I thought you stated your case very well and clearly. I am seeing a slowing of demand and wondering if the risk is worth the diminishing return. The point that you made that seems to be overlooked by many is the risk of taking disease back to your family, my family does ride in my car, even though you sanitize your car and try to protect yourself. I am 60, my parents are in their mid 80's and my youngest grand child has increased risk for pneumonia. It is worth the risk?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> yes, it means a rate that increases at a higher and higher rate.


No. No, no, no, no &#129315;

Exponential growth does not require that the growth rate increases. Growth rate could speed up, stay the same, or slow and still be exponential.

Exponential growth simply means that the progression is geometric, not arithmetic. This is basic, basic ninth grade high school math.


----------



## E063563 (Mar 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. No, no, no, no &#129315;
> 
> Exponential growth does not require that the growth rate increases. Growth rate could speed up, stay the same, or slow and still be exponential.
> 
> Exponential growth simply means that the progression is geometric, not arithmetic. This is basic, basic ninth grade high school math.


You stated three options: speed up, stay the same, or slow down. RESPONSE:
SPEED UP Exponential growth
STAY THE SAME Linear - not exponential
SLOW DOWN Exponential Decay

I think, yes, Exponential Growth, by definition, speeds up. (increases)


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. No, no, no, no &#129315;
> 
> Exponential growth does not require that the growth rate increases. Growth rate could speed up, stay the same, or slow and still be exponential.
> 
> Exponential growth simply means that the progression is geometric, not arithmetic. This is basic, basic ninth grade high school math.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponential_growth
Growth is different than decay.

Ninth grade? :smiles:

Really?



E063563 said:


> You stated three options: speed up, stay the same, or slow down. RESPONSE:
> SPEED UP Exponential growth
> STAY THE SAME Linear - not exponential
> SLOW DOWN Exponential Decay
> ...


I don't think his post worked out quite the way he planned, but I loved the NO NO NO part


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

E063563 said:


> I thought you stated your case very well and clearly. I am seeing a slowing of demand and wondering if the risk is worth the diminishing return. The point that you made that seems to be overlooked by many is the risk of taking disease back to your family, my family does ride in my car, even though you sanitize your car and try to protect yourself. I am 60, my parents are in their mid 80's and my youngest grand child has increased risk for pneumonia. It is worth the risk?


not with the risk to your child. But if you do, or if you have to, take really good precautions.

It really kills me about telling people to work from home. Many can't.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

E063563 said:


> You stated three options: speed up, stay the same, or slow down. RESPONSE:
> SPEED UP Exponential growth
> STAY THE SAME Linear - not exponential
> SLOW DOWN Exponential Decay
> ...





BigRedDriver said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponential_growth
> Growth is different than decay.


Looks like it is time for a ninth grade math class. What I said was:


> Exponential growth does not require that the growth rate increases. Growth rate could speed up, stay the same, or slow and still be exponential.


Of course the rate of growth of x can increase or decrease and growth can still be exponential. Here is an example geometric progression of cases in an epidemic where the growth rate is given as each person infecting 4 other people per day. In day one there is one case. That person infects 4 others so that on day 2 there are 5 cases. By day three those 5 cases have each infected 4 others so the total is 25:

Day 1 - 1 case
Day 2 - 5 cases (1 + (1 x 4))
Day 3 - 25 cases (5 + (5 x 4))
Day 4 - 125 cases (25 + (25 x 4))
Day 5 - 625 cases (125 + (125 x 4))
Day 6 - 3,125 cases (625 + (625 x 4))

This is exponential expansion.

Now, suppose the growth rate decreased on day 4 so that each infected person now only infects 3 people instead of 4. The result would now be:

Day 4 - 75 cases (25 + (25 x 3))
Day 5 - 300 cases (75 + (75 x 3))
Day 6 - 1,200 (300 + (300 x 3))

This is still exponential expansion, _even though the growth rate decreased_ from 4 to 3 infections, the rate of change between data terms from day 4 onwards decreased and the total number of infections at day 6 would decrease from 3,125 cases to 1,200.

You may or may not have realised by now that where you are both getting confused is that there is a difference between the rate of change between the terms in a data set and the rate of growth (also known as the common ratio in a geometric progression), which are two entirely different concepts. This is where the earlier statement by BigRedDriver is spectacularly wrong:


> yes, it means a rate that increases at a higher and higher rate.


The common ratio of the difference from term to term (rate of change) in a progression such as numbers of cases in an epidemic does not necessarily increase at a higher and higher rate as claimed. The common ratio (rate of growth) may decrease, as in the case of efforts to contain the virus or social distancing - resulting in a slower albeit still exponential daily increase in the number of cases, it could remain the same, or it could increase.

In summary, rate of change and rate of growth are not the same. Rate of change can increase while rate of growth is growing, stable or decreasing. Rate of change can easily be derived from the rate of growth or common ratio by differential calculus.


> Ninth grade? :smiles:
> 
> Really?


Yes, all of the above including geometric progression, common rate, and calculus are indeed ninth grade math. At least when I went to school.


> I don't think his post worked out quite the way he planned, but I loved the NO NO NO part


Incorrect; my post "worked out" exactly as stated. Thanks for the compliment, though - I liked the no no no part too. It seemed to, and still does, fit.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looks like it is time for a ninth grade math class. What I said was:
> 
> Of course the rate of growth of x can increase or decrease and growth can still be exponential. Here is an example geometric progression of cases in an epidemic where each person infects 4 other people per day. In day one there is one case. That person infects 4 others so that on day 2 there are 5 cases. By day three those 5 cases have each infected 4 others so the total is 25:
> 
> ...


Of course you are adding all infections and not simply new infections from day to day. If you have 650 new infections on day one, 655 new infections on day 2 and 660 on day 3 you absolutely have exponential growth, but slow growth.

in the context of this, the worry is that you have 650 new infections day 1, then 1300 new infections day two and 2600 in day three.

I don't think anyone is worried about slow growth, indicating a lackluster ROI, but a rapid growth of the infection rate, indicating a robust ROI.

if I make 3% on my investment, I have slow exponential growth. Nice, but nothing anyone will much pay attention too. But if I invest my money in a fixer upper, fix it up, flip it and double my initial investment, that is an exponential increase people will take notice of.

The current growth of new infections (when I posted) was nothing spectacular.

when testing gets started in earnest, those numbers will increase at a high exponential rate.

Two days ago, the total percentage of the population of the United States was .0006%. Yesterday, it was .0006% of the population.

That's as low an exponential increase as there possibly could be. And nothing anyone would consider to be blockbuster.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

^^^^Must have gotten his degree in epidemiology from Trump University^^^^


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Just all of y’a chill!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Of course you are adding all infections and not simply new infections from day to day. If you have 650 new infections on day one, 655 new infections on day 2 and 660 on day 3 you absolutely have exponential growth, but slow growth.


No. You still don't get it.

I can see it would be a challenge to explain this in a way that you could understand, so I will defer to anyone else who may care to come along and do so.



TemptingFate said:


> ^^^^Must have gotten his degree in epidemiology from Trump University^^^^


A lot of drivers can't understand they need to subtract their costs from their revenue to get profit. The hope that ninth grade math with will be understood is definitely a bridge too far.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Let us Hope that all of this is Behind us by the end of June.

The Economic Havoc wrought by this Virus is already devastating world wide.

We have not begun to experience the hardships of a Global Recession yet.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No. You still don't get it.
> 
> I can see it would be a challenge to explain this in a way that you could understand, so I will defer to anyone else who may care to come along and do so.
> 
> ...


thanks, you Sanders university grads know the difference between small exponential growth and high exponential growth right. They're both growth, but one will cause concern, the other won't.

So if you bought a fund that had exponential growth. Wouldn't matter to you if you were given the high or the low one now would it? Because in your mind growth is growth. I guess that's how sheep think.
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2008/01/17/coping-with-exponential-growth/
Interesting take on how people use, and misuse the word.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


I decided to stop driving as of yesterday. This virus is unlike one I've ever seen in my lifetime. (61 years) Although I enjoy my part time hustle in the car, the risk is not worth it to me. It only takes one individual to infect you. I'm not only thinking about myself but also my family and people I may come into contact with. It's a personal decision for you to make. Just make sure you weigh the risks vs rewards. Best of luck to you. By the way, I like your moniker.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> I decided to stop driving as of yesterday. This virus is unlike one I've ever seen in my lifetime. (61 years) Although I enjoy my part time hustle in the car, the risk is not worth it to me. It only takes one individual to infect you. I'm not only thinking about myself but also my family and people I may come into contact with. It's a personal decision for you to make. Just make sure you weigh the risks vs rewards. Best of luck to you. By the way, I like your moniker.


Thanks. I've not seen anything like this myself. The news was saying the last time we even got close to a pandemic with this level of quarantine was in WWII. I hope I don't see this again in my life time. I've truly seen it bring out the worst in people at the stores. I have decided not to drive either. I'm lucky I got my utility company to delay my payment. They understand with what's going on and will work with me. I've got a little side money stored away. I guess I'll have to dip into it a bit until I can figure out my next move.

The grocery stores are hiring but I don't see that as an alternative. I would still be around lots of strangers daily. Touching lots of community property. I guess I'll just wait it out a few weeks and see how this pans out. I half expect Uber to shut off the apps anyway.

Oh and thanks for the compliment on my moniker. In times of crisis I tend to calm myself by studying the words of peace and wisdom of others in hopes this will make me a more ethical person as I cope with my own challenges in life.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

I should be done with the Corona proof back seat barrier system tomorrow, I will send some pictures.
I thought about adding a sensor where if the passenger coughs or sneezes ...The entire back of the car fills with foaming sanitary solution up to the ceiling..but I thought it might be a bit much, so I am going with a bio freeze spray (more like a fire extinguisher full blasting the passenger) at least this option won't stain my leather seats😁


----------



## Roundabout (Jan 19, 2020)

I personally hung up the car keys, until it's over.
I don't to be the one responsible for sickening my family.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I try not to pay much attention to so-called death rates. The reason being is that the general public in the US has been woefully under-tested. Because of shortages, many hospitals won't even test those with mild symptoms unless they've been traveling to China or Italy, even though the virus has been reported to be spreading in that area.

And since many infected show either mild or no symptoms at all, there could be thousands, possible tens of thousands, walking around infected who have no idea that they are. Even the so-called experts numbers can't be trusted because they are going off of theoretical numbers. They have no idea how many are truly infected. The more there are we don't know of, the lower the death rate.

Guaranteed if we were to be able to test everyone in America, we would see the bottom drop out of the death rate. Possibly putting the rate closer to or even below that of the flu.

But in the end, NONE OF THAT MATTERS!!! You cannot compare the Coronavirus to the flu because with the flu, many are immune and a vaccine exists. However at the start of the outbreak, no one in the Untied States (or in the world) had any immunity to the virus and there is no vaccine (and probably won't be for another year). This means EVERYONE in the world who comes in contact with the virus is susceptible to coming down with COVID-19. The same cannot be said of the flu. Not even close.

So lets say the death rate of COVID turns out to be 1%. If 150 million Americans become infected, that is still 1.5 million deaths. Does anyone think our hospitals are anywhere near equipped the handle mass suffering on that kind of level? You're delusional if you think they are.

The strategy being played out here is to slow down the rate in which people are becoming infected. Thus giving the healthcare system more of a fighting chance at saving those who become seriously ill. The faster people become ill, the less resources are available to help them, which means more deaths that may be able to be avoided.

The other option is to do nothing, go on with life as usual, and watch as the virus spreads uncontrollably throughout the public. We could do that, but you'd better be ready to say goodbye to anyone in your life that is in any way vulnerable (if that person is not you).


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Make your money driving Uber Eats to the quarantined.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Of course you are adding all infections and not simply new infections from day to day. If you have 650 new infections on day one, 655 new infections on day 2 and 660 on day 3 you absolutely have exponential growth, but slow growth.
> 
> in the context of this, the worry is that you have 650 new infections day 1, then 1300 new infections day two and 2600 in day three.
> 
> ...


It's obvious that you still do not understand exponential growth. You should just quit while you are behind.



jazzapt said:


> I try not to pay much attention to so-called death rates. The reason being is that the general public in the US has been woefully under-tested. Because of shortages, many hospitals won't even test those with mild symptoms unless they've been traveling to China or Italy, even though the virus has been reported to be spreading in that area.
> 
> And since many infected show either mild or no symptoms at all, there could be thousands, possible tens of thousands, walking around infected who have no idea that they are. Even the so-called experts numbers can't be trusted because they are going off of theoretical numbers. They have no idea how many are truly infected. The more there are we don't know of, the lower the death rate.
> 
> ...


Very well said summary of the situation. Whenver I see someone compare COVID with the flu I instantly know they are ignorant and uninformed.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> It's obvious that you still do not understand exponential growth. You should just quit while you are behind.
> 
> 
> Very well said summary of the situation. Whenver I see someone compare COVID with the flu I instantly know they are ignorant and uninformed.


Read the link I posted on how people misuse the word and get back to me. Exponential growth is used to create hysteria when its growth is simply mundane.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> It's obvious that you still do not understand exponential growth. You should just quit while you are behind.
> 
> 
> Very well said summary of the situation. Whenver I see someone compare COVID with the flu I instantly know they are ignorant and uninformed.


Put numbers to your "feels". They certainly don't equate to destroying an economy


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Read the link I posted on how people misuse the word and get back to me. Exponential growth is used to create hysteria when its growth is simply mundane.
> 
> 
> Put numbers to your "feels". They certainly don't equate to destroying an economy


The experts, as well as the President of the United States (who you no doubt support) is saying to do exactly the opposite of what you are suggesting. Do you seriously believe we should listen to you over the experts? And you still have not gotten the hang of exactly what exponential growth is.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> The experts, as well as the President of the United States (who you no doubt support) is saying to do exactly the opposite of what you are suggesting. Do you seriously believe we should listen to you over the experts? And you still have not gotten the hang of exactly what exponential growth is.


Are they Darryl? Did they tell the public not to wash there hands? Did they tell the public to not take extra vitamins? To not shake hands? To not cover your coughs with the inside of your elbow? Thats

Now, because I object to taking trillions of dollars of equity being taken from people trying to save for retirement, when the total number of dead in the world is only equal to 77 days of highway deaths in this single country, I'm a bad dude.

when this is over, and the dust settles, look back at my posts, they will be considered rational.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Tdawg487 said:


> We are not at a high risk geez what do you pick up 15 people a day ??? Go into a supermarket with 500 people man I just don't understand


Great point. Walmart, Whole Foods etc. are packed. However, It's the US and Tejas so no one is comfortable wearing a mask. I tried wearing my camou balaclava in WF but wound up touching it repeatedly trying to keep it on my face before throwing in the towel. Kind of concerned for the old timers who don't realize they're old timers (same as I don't see myself as 40s). Worried for my parents


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


I am gonna drive until law enforcement or reservists on the roads telling me to go home. No elderly in my household so not concerned with bringing anything home. If you and loved ones(in household) are okay with you driving and you are still avle to leave home then drive until you cant. If you have any doubts about being on the road dont drive. Hope all is well soon to everyone. Take care and good things to all.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Are they Darryl? Did they tell the public not to wash there hands? Did they tell the public to not take extra vitamins? To not shake hands? To not cover your coughs with the inside of your elbow? Thats
> 
> Now, because I object to taking trillions of dollars of equity being taken from people trying to save for retirement, when the total number of dead in the world is only equal to 77 days of highway deaths in this single country, I'm a bad dude.
> 
> when this is over, and the dust settles, look back at my posts, they will be considered rational.


Yeah I'll take that bet. You don't even understand exponential, pretty safe bet you are not smarter than the experts in the field. And they, and your President, disagree with you.

Look I agree that the panic is over the top. We see that Kevin Durant tested positive and people act like he was diagnosed with stage IV ass cancer. I get all that. But on this you are flat out wrong. The numbers are going up exponentially, this is a very real risk even if you can't understand it. If we don't do what we can to stop the spread out health care system will be as overwhelmed as COSTCO was last week.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Yeah I'll take that bet.
> 
> Look I agree that the panic is over the top. We see that Kevin Durant tested positive and people act like he was diagnosed with stage IV ass cancer. I get all that. But on this you are flat out wrong. The numbers are going up exponentially, this is a very real risk even if you can't understand it. If we don't do what we can to stop the spread out health care system will be as overwhelmed as COSTCO was last week.


But the numbers do not reflect the Panic this caused.

Look, I don't post false hope. I've looked at the statistics from Japan, South Korea and other nations that have started active testing, as we are at the beginning. Each of those have shown the mortality rate drop substantially since everyone who wants a test can get one.

This thing will settle with a mortality rate below 1%, if the trend continues, and be in line with a bad flu outbreak. And flu effects the elderly, as far as mortality rates go, just as roughly as this thing. Link below.

https://www.medscape.com/answers/30...lity-and-morbidity-of-influenza-pneumonia#qna
Yes, we have to be cautious, but this is borderline insanity.

And as far as the fear mongering by using the word "exponential growth", the link I will provide gives exceptional explanation of how the poster I was answering was misusing the concept.

https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2008/01/17/coping-with-exponential-growth/
Yes, the virus has exponential growth, but that can be slow or fast. Worrisome or Mundane. Using the words alone were to inspire fear, not provide rational thought.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> But the numbers do not reflect the Panic this caused.
> 
> Look, I don't post false hope. I've looked at the statistics from Japan, South Korea and other nations that have started active testing, as we are at the beginning. Each of those have shown the mortality rate drop substantially since everyone who wants a test can get one.
> 
> ...


I read your link and your interpretation of exponential growth. What you are failing to understand is what we are talking about is not the stock market returns or the value of a baseball card, it's how the virus is spreading with person to person contact. You are the one misusing the concept as it related to the spread of the virus.

From your link:
Exponential growth is a constant _percentage_ increase per unit of time. If you buy a pack of baseball cards every Friday, the size of your baseball card collection will grow linearly. *But if you breed rabbits with no restriction, the size of your bunny heard will grow exponentially. *

What we have here is similar to the rabbit analogy, only worse. The math was explained already by another poster, it's really very simple and illustrates just what we are dealing with here. It's not slow exponential growth, it most definitely is growing very rapidly. Again from a previous post:

Day 1 - 1 case
Day 2 - 5 cases (1 + (1 x 4))
Day 3 - 25 cases (5 + (5 x 4))
Day 4 - 125 cases (25 + (25 x 4))
Day 5 - 625 cases (125 + (125 x 4))
Day 6 - 3,125 cases (625 + (625 x 4))


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Compared to what?

Rapid growth means little if severity is not robust. A cold grows rapidly. The flu grows rapidly. The fact is I’d rather get the cold


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

there IS NO VIRUS.

Blood work or IT NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> there IS NO VIRUS.
> 
> Blood work or IT NEVER HAPPENED.


That ******** Mag Bam doesn't want us to know the truth about the Rod of Asclepius!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_of_Asclepius


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

My two cents on this.

I'm fortunate enough to have the foresight to already have disinfectant and hand wipes in my care year-round. So thankfully, this is less of a dynamic change for me and more par for the course in terms of how I already clean my car. With that in mind, I feel like I'm at about the same amount of risk of catching something as I am year-round.

That being said, I've been wiping down the entire back seat with disinfecting wipes when I'm done for the day and I have the disinfecting hand wipes in my cup holder. I've been using them more than usual sure, but I don't think there's much else you can do in regards to protecting yourself besides that. 

These damn bills are still due the same day as they always are and until that changes, I have to make sure I have something to show for all this downtime. So I drive. But with a little more vigilance.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> My two cents on this.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to have the foresight to already have disinfectant and hand wipes in my care year-round. So thankfully, this is less of a dynamic change for me and more par for the course in terms of how I already clean my car. With that in mind, I feel like I'm at about the same amount of risk of catching something as I am year-round.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've decided it's just not worth it. I'm staying home to ride this one out. At least my landlord and other utilities and bills are on hold for now. It's cool I was able to get them to work with me. I suppose I'll crawl out from under my rock in a month and hope this thing has passed. Summer is coming. Hopefully that kills the virus. I hope they find a cure before fall and winter again.

I wonder if there will be any significant changes to Rideshare because of this? Haha, there I go again with so many thoughts and questions. I think in light of what's happening, many people have lots of questions though.

I just saw something to lighten the mood. Look at what a bakey is doing. Toilet paper cakes.

Haha!










https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...-delaware-county-20200319.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Rockhound353 (Oct 29, 2017)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


I stopped driving a few months ago.I won't give my best friend a ride because I don't know what he has been exposed to.This is a pandemic, it kills.I am so thankful this was only a supplement and I never had to depend on it.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

Rockhound353 said:


> I stopped driving a few months ago.I won't give my best friend a ride because I don't know what he has been exposed to.This is a pandemic, it kills.I am so thankful this was only a supplement and I never had to depend on it.


I hear you. I stopped driving for now and probably for quite a while. I'm dipping into my savings for now. I'm looking around at jobs that don't involve working around a lot of people. Might think about pizza delivery in a few.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Question : Is it worth the risk to drive ?
Answer: If you are driving for extra money and don’t really need the money to survive, the answer is no. If you are living with other people, you could pass the virus onto your family, so it would not be worth the risk, unless you absolutely had to in order to survive, at which time you might think about isolating yourself when you are home. If you care more about helping people get to where they are going, than your health, it is worth the risk. Drivers do provide a great service to people.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

No, not at all.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


File for Unemployment


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


It's worth it to drive your moms pal


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> It's worth it to drive your moms pal


No it isn't. Even if it isn't my mom's friend or anything I wouldn't want to hurt anyone. I hung up my rideshare keys for now.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> I came into the rideshare industry in the summer 2015. Like any job that involves the transportation of the general public in a vehicle, I assumed the risks. As rideshare drivers we have had to deal with so much just to bring in enough money to put food on the table and keep a roof over our heads. Drivers have been spit on, cursed and insulted by irate pax, often for something as minor as not accommodating a rider's request.
> 
> False accusations, wage theft scams, vomitting pax and other car damage are constant threats. Pax routinely demand we break both traffic and child safety laws for them on a regular basis. All of this I accepted as a risk while performing my job and took precautions to protect myself from these threats, but how could I ever have predicted this, the Coronavirus would be possibly the thing to end my rideshare gig?
> 
> ...


 $.60 per mile or your life.
For me that's not a hard decision, I stopped driving three weeks ago.

At my regular job I am still working but I get quite a bit more than Uber pay.
Even with the higher pay I'm considering taking two months off and just staying home.
Death is coming for us all, why rush things over a few shekels.


----------



## Gentle Ant (Mar 8, 2020)

Jon77 said:


> $.60 per mile or your life.
> For me that's not a hard decision, I stopped driving three weeks ago.
> 
> At my regular job I am still working but I get quite a bit more than Uber pay.
> ...


Yeah I don't have to. I was just hoping to find an alternative to dipping into my savings. My buddy tells me he knows two drivers who are still driving with all kinds of masks and stuff. It's not worth it to me though. When I first posted this it wasn't so bad as it is now.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Gentle Ant said:


> No it isn't. Even if it isn't my mom's friend or anything I wouldn't want to hurt anyone. I hung up my rideshare keys for now.


I drive your mom naked I'm naked she's naked we are naked together that's priceless


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I can’t imagine going out right now, I live in the country where I have almost 0 chance of being exposed unless I put myself at risk.

i’ve even given up doing al Roadie gigs for now and they are fairly safe.


----------



## Austintxous (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm hanging up my keys. Good luck out there. 
If you're feeling lucky enough to not get that ONE passenger that gets in your car and coughs some water droplets containing Covid 19 into your air, then keep on driving.


----------



## katecronin61 (Apr 1, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I'm not running scared, but comparing a supermarket where you do not get close to most people vs. a passenger in your car is apples vs. oranges. I do believe rideshare drivers would absolutely get infected by the first carrier that rides with them.


I absolutely agree and I would not wait until you hear it has come to your area if someone has been in your car that is infected and not showing symptoms you are breathing the same air that they are I don't believe they need to cough or sneeze that is the whole reason for them telling us to stay 6 ft away from people I drive a Honda Civic hatchback I am not in a stretch limousine with a privacy window I don't know about you but when someone gets in my car they're sitting in the backseat they have bad breath it fills up the whole car so guess what I'm breathing their breath so no thanks I have not driven now for close to three weeks not risking my life the chances may be slim that I would die but I would just rather not take the chance! And they're bullshit advice to us to open the windows is ridiculous I live in Rhode island and right now it's 47° I myself and I'm sure passengers would not want to be freezing



katecronin61 said:


> I absolutely agree and I would not wait until you hear it has come to your area if someone has been in your car that is infected and not showing symptoms you are breathing the same air that they are I don't believe they need to cough or sneeze that is the whole reason for them telling us to stay 6 ft away from people I drive a Honda Civic hatchback I am not in a stretch limousine with a privacy window I don't know about you but when someone gets in my car they're sitting in the backseat they have bad breath it fills up the whole car so guess what I'm breathing their breath so no thanks I have not driven now for close to three weeks not risking my life the chances may be slim that I would die but I would just rather not take the chance! And they're bullshit advice to us to open the windows is ridiculous I live in Rhode island and right now it's 47° I myself and I'm sure passengers would not want to be freezing


I am actually way off topic of what I signed up for this forum for I am looking for the phone number for Lyft I don't seem to be able to find it anywhere and in my state we can apply for unemployment insurance because of the coronavirus risk does anyone know the phone number for Lyft I need it for my application


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

katecronin61 said:


> does anyone know the phone number for Lyft I need it for my application


Lyft, Inc.
EIN 20-8809830
185 Berry St Suite 5000, SF CA 94107 
844-250-2773
Supervisor: Logan Green
​


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's a mild flu.. more people will get sick from the flu. Unless the and coughing and not covering up. Nothing will happen. You can only get germs through mucus membranes. Don't touch your face . This is so silly. Every couple years we hear something and this too will pass


Actually it is not a mild flue. The symptoms are way worse than a mild flue. And apparently easier to catch. Drive all you want, I hope you don't become a carrier.



TemptingFate said:


> Lyft, Inc.
> EIN 20-8809830
> 185 Berry St Suite 5000, SF CA 94107
> 844-250-2773
> ...


any chance you have the same for Uber? thank you, bb



Benjamin M said:


> Remember the swine flu? Bird flu? Ebola? Flesh eating bacteria? Etc etc?
> 
> I am a former paramedic. I worked through countless fear mongering situations and during major weather events, including a long distance transport of a child in serious condition during a hurricane.
> 
> ...


We can thank the media hysteria for the way the public is handling this.


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

katecronin61 said:


> I absolutely agree and I would not wait until you hear it has come to your area if someone has been in your car that is infected and not showing symptoms you are breathing the same air that they are I don't believe they need to cough or sneeze that is the whole reason for them telling us to stay 6 ft away from people I drive a Honda Civic hatchback I am not in a stretch limousine with a privacy window I don't know about you but when someone gets in my car they're sitting in the backseat they have bad breath it fills up the whole car so guess what I'm breathing their breath so no thanks I have not driven now for close to three weeks not risking my life the chances may be slim that I would die but I would just rather not take the chance! And they're bullshit advice to us to open the windows is ridiculous I live in Rhode island and right now it's 47° I myself and I'm sure passengers would not want to be freezing
> 
> 
> I am actually way off topic of what I signed up for this forum for I am looking for the phone number for Lyft I don't seem to be able to find it anywhere and in my state we can apply for unemployment insurance because of the coronavirus risk does anyone know the phone number for Lyft I need it for my application


(866) 850-7116 Flexdrive Customer service 9a-4p. Keep your expectations low. They will never answer the phone regardless of which extension you try. They will never return any of the messages you leave. That was my experience after numerous attempts.


----------

